# Moving to Brazil as an investor.



## 321

I'd like to explore the option of immigrating to Brazil as an investor. Have done some research on the web and have found that you need amounts anywhere from $50,000 to $250,000. I'd be coming as a single adult, not as part of a company and I understand that I can invest $50,000 to start a business. 

Can this investment be in real-estate (office space for example)? Do I have to employ anyone? Does it have to be a specific kind of business? Where can I get some specifics on what is required?

Thank you.


----------



## Jan74

All the info you need is here:

Quadro Geral de Regime de Vistos para a Entrada de Estrangeiros no Brasil — Portal Consular


Click "English version" and you'll get a Word document with all immigration related info.


----------



## debzor

321 said:


> I'd like to explore the option of immigrating to Brazil as an investor. Have done some research on the web and have found that you need amounts anywhere from $50,000 to $250,000. I'd be coming as a single adult, not as part of a company and I understand that I can invest $50,000 to start a business.
> 
> Can this investment be in real-estate (office space for example)? Do I have to employ anyone? Does it have to be a specific kind of business? Where can I get some specifics on what is required?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi 321

I am British, but resident in Brazil with an investor visa. I may be able to answer some questions for you...


----------



## Emma Bowman

Can ownership of a franchise qualify as an investor for a visa? I'm looking for expats who want to own a franchise for an online business in Brazil. Do you have any advice please? 

Thanks Emma


----------



## debzor

Emma Bowman said:


> Can ownership of a franchise qualify as an investor for a visa? I'm looking for expats who want to own a franchise for an online business in Brazil. Do you have any advice please?
> 
> Thanks Emma


A franchise holder should be able to qualify for an investor visa, if the business is substantial enough, will employ Brazilians and pay taxes here. Would your idea satisfy this?


----------



## Emma Bowman

Hi Debzor, 

Thanks for responding so quickly. I don't think that as a start up Brazilians would be employed. Could this pose a problem? If the business grew and more of a sales force was needed then Brazilians could be employed but not initially. 

Do you know where I can find out more details about that? 

Great feedback btw. Thank you. 

Emma


----------



## debzor

Emma Bowman said:


> Hi Debzor,
> 
> Thanks for responding so quickly. I don't think that as a start up Brazilians would be employed. Could this pose a problem? If the business grew and more of a sales force was needed then Brazilians could be employed but not initially.
> 
> Do you know where I can find out more details about that?
> 
> Great feedback btw. Thank you.
> 
> Emma


Hi Emma

This is the situation: the visa is granted once the money has been transferred to the business's bank account. It does not have to be 'spent' immediately, and no Brazilians are immediately required to work. 

However when the visa comes up for renewal in 3 years time then they may inspect closer. Certainly all taxes need to be paid by then, and some form of direct employment created.


----------



## Emma Bowman

debzor said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> This is the situation: the visa is granted once the money has been transferred to the business's bank account. It does not have to be 'spent' immediately, and no Brazilians are immediately required to work.
> 
> However when the visa comes up for renewal in 3 years time then they may inspect closer. Certainly all taxes need to be paid by then, and some form of direct employment created.


That's great feedback. 

Are there entrepreneur forums or business clubs in Brazil? Many thanks for letting me pick your brains! 

Emma


----------



## debzor

Emma Bowman said:


> That's great feedback.
> 
> Are there entrepreneur forums or business clubs in Brazil? Many thanks for letting me pick your brains!
> 
> Emma


Glad to help! 

I do not know of other forums as you describe, and many expats here are sponsored by companies or take retirement visas. The investor one is complicated, hard work, expensive and bureaucratic to administer. But for some of us it is the only way!!


----------



## Emma Bowman

Better than a 9 to 5 job though and lining other peoples pockets! What have you invested in? 

Is social media big in Brazil? I've struggled to find local expat websites, do you know of any please? 

Emma


----------



## debzor

Emma Bowman said:


> Better than a 9 to 5 job though and lining other peoples pockets! What have you invested in?
> 
> Is social media big in Brazil? I've struggled to find local expat websites, do you know of any please?
> 
> Emma


We are in property development and real estate. I can help with advise on the visas, but not much else I am afraid!! Except social networking is huge here, and that it is all in Portuguese.


----------



## Emma Bowman

Well thanks again, you've been of great help. 

I'm also in real estate in the South of France! 

Emma


----------



## lopes2001

321 said:


> I'd like to explore the option of immigrating to Brazil as an investor. Have done some research on the web and have found that you need amounts anywhere from $50,000 to $250,000. I'd be coming as a single adult, not as part of a company and I understand that I can invest $50,000 to start a business.
> 
> Can this investment be in real-estate (office space for example)? Do I have to employ anyone? Does it have to be a specific kind of business? Where can I get some specifics on what is required?
> 
> Thank you.


I started investing buying an apartment and an office space that are going to be built in 2013 and 2014. By then is going to be worth double of what it is now. I believe 50K is enough to start business there, however, first, you need to know what kind of business and where you will start. You will need CPF (document like Social Secutirty), google Brazil consulate and give them a call for more information. I am brazilian , I have been living in USA for almost 13 years.


----------



## Jeanet

Last month I was watching a Youtube page called "Brazilian Expat". He is a fellow from Norway that applied for the investment visa and bought a small hotel /bed and breakfast in the northeast of Brazil some years back. He discusses the requirements and his experiences.


----------

